# 

## AskaK

Nasz kierbud przekonywał nas, że lepsze są tynki gipsowe bo nie trzeba już z nimi nic robić, więc wychodzi dużo taniej niż cementowo-wapienne (tynki gipsowe - 27zł/m2, cementowo-wapienne - 35 zł/m2).

Tymczasem patrzymy na te nasze tynki z dużym powątpiewaniem, czy nie trzeba będzie wydać kolejnych 5 tys. na gładzie gipsowe.

Ściany są równe, kąty zachowane, tu się nie przyczepię.
Ale sama struktura tynku - raz gładko jak po gładzi gipsowej, raz chropowato jakby to był papier ścierny. W niektórych miejscach a to im się chlapnęło, a to nie przytarło i są zaschnięte krople z gipsu albo całkiem chropowate place.

Kierbud twierdzi, że malarz przy gruntowaniu wszystko to wyrówna w ramach tzw."drobnych poprawek". Musiałby całe ściany tak naprawdę poprawić!

Czlowiek z ekipy wykończeniowej (ale nie ten co tynki robił) radzi reklamować te tynki, jego zdaniem tak nie powinno być.

Kto ma rację?
Czy kazać tynkarzom poprawiać wszystko na własny koszt? (tylko jak to poprawić? chyba gładzią gipsową tylko?)
Czy na własny koszt robić gładzie, bo tynki mają prawo być niejednolite i "nie gładkie"?
Czy też zostawić jak jest, bo przy gruntowaniu i malowaniu rzeczywiście wszystkie nierównosci znikną?

Czuję się oszukana, bo tynki miały być gotowe do malowania, a wychodzi na to ,że musimy wydać kolejne pare tys. i wyjdzie drożej, niż cementowo-wapienne które bym wolała...(i które u znajomego wyszly pięknie, bez konieczności kładzenia gładzi).

----------


## FlashBack

Zastosowac szybka warstwe zerowa. Kosztnrzedu 2-3zl za m^

----------


## AskaK

Dzięki, a co to jest i jak się nakłada?

----------


## FlashBack

Piorem

----------


## coulignon

Być może kolga Flasz Bak udzielił jakies madrej rady ale tego niestety nie wiemy.

Tynki to nie gładź i nie należy spodziewać sie tego efektu nawet po tynkach gipsowych. Myślę że czeka Cię gładź.  Jeśli tynki nie posiadają jakis istotnych wad to jednak na własny koszt.

Ja byłem lekko zaskoczony gładzią kwarcowa na tynkach cw. Myślałem  że jest bardziej.... gładka. Ale w sumie drobne chropowatosci mi nie przeszkadzają.

----------


## Bazhyl

Nie wiemy dokładnie jakie chropowatości występują na Twoim tynku, jednak tynk gipsowy powinien być gładki jeśli jest poprawnie zrobiony. Inna inszość, że tynk gipsowy poza ceną i szybkością moim zdaniem nie ma innych zalet.

----------


## Tomek 70

> Nasz kierbud przekonywał nas, że lepsze są tynki gipsowe bo nie trzeba już z nimi nic robić, więc wychodzi dużo taniej niż cementowo-wapienne (tynki gipsowe - 27zł/m2, cementowo-wapienne - 35 zł/m2).
> 
> Tymczasem patrzymy na te nasze tynki z dużym powątpiewaniem, czy nie trzeba będzie wydać kolejnych 5 tys. na gładzie gipsowe.
> 
> Ściany są równe, kąty zachowane, tu się nie przyczepię.
> Ale sama struktura tynku - raz gładko jak po gładzi gipsowej, raz chropowato jakby to był papier ścierny. W niektórych miejscach a to im się chlapnęło, a to nie przytarło i są zaschnięte krople z gipsu albo całkiem chropowate place.
> 
> Kierbud twierdzi, że malarz przy gruntowaniu wszystko to wyrówna w ramach tzw."drobnych poprawek". Musiałby całe ściany tak naprawdę poprawić!
> 
> ...


Jeżeli chcesz mieć gładkie ściany proponuję oczyścić tynki z różnych pozostałości po tynkarzach ( np. piórem) następnie nanieść jedną lub dwie ( zależy od umiejętności osoby, która będzie to robiła) warstwy gipsu np. schetrook z wiadra, delikatnie przy żarówce przetrzeć papierem ściernym " 150" na płótnie następnie zagruntować farbą gruntującą i masz ściany jak pupcia niemowlaka po których już śmiało możesz malować kolorami docelowymi.

Jeżeli tego nie zrobisz sama farba nie zakryje tych nierówności.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysiek309

U nas firma tak wykonała dokładnie tynki, że pozostaje nam jedynie wałek, farba z gruntem i do roboty. Nie ma żadnej kaszki tak jak widziałem np. u sąsziada obok. Oczywiście w kilku miejscach są małe "wpadki" od demontowania rusztowania itp. Nie ma z tym problemu, zaszpachlujemy, wyszlifujemy i będzie "miodzio".

----------


## grizzli

Kiedy robiliśmy mieszkanie, tynki gipsowe były może nie najgładsze, ale równiusieńkie i nawet nie pomyślałam o tym, żeby kłaść gładź. Byłam przekonana, ze to norma, dlatego gdy budowaliśmy dom, kazałam sobie tynki gipsowe i gładzi w ogóle nie wzięłam pod uwgę w budżecie. Błąd. Te tynki najpierw fatalnie schły, a potem się okazało, że mają mnóstwo wad, które gołym okiem było widać, a co dopiero, jak się podświetliło kinkietem... Koniec końc.ów na większości ścian daliśmy jednak gładź, zwłaszcza tam, gdzie szedł kolor, bo na białym mniej widać.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Kurka, no to niefajnie...

Mówi się, że tynki gipsowe są już "pod malowanie". 
Byłoby super, ale...
okazuje się, że wcale niekoniecznie - zależy od wykonania ?   :ohmy:  

Autorka wątku słusznie jest rozżalona bo chciała zaoszczędzić ( tynki gipsowe miały być do malowania ) a musi dołożyć teraz do następnej warstwy - gładzi gipsowej, żeby jednak wyrównać...

Ech... i tak jest z tą całą budową...
Zawsze jakaś "wtopa"....
 :Evil:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Aaaaaaa, 

gwoli wyjaśnienia :

ja robię cementowo - wapienne.

Z delikatną fakturką, nie lubię idealnie gładkich ścian.

No, zobaczymy jak wyjdą...
 :cool:

----------


## grizzli

ja też nie lubie idealnie gładkich, więc kazałam sobie gipsowe tynki, a nie gipsową głądź. pewnie gdybym pomyslala o fakturce, byłoby jaśniej i ... prościej  :wink:

----------


## AskaK

Hmm, czyli pozostaje nam robić gładzie..?
Nie jestem zachwycona.
Wzięlibyśmy cementowo-wapienne i byłby piękny piaseczek na ścianie i taniej, a tak to teraz musimy się pieprzyć z jakimiś gładziami jeszcze...  :Roll:

----------


## ma

no niestety.
mysmy też zostali zmuszeni do położenia gładzi, bo w salonie, w przedpokoju i na klatce schodowej wyszlo po prostu źle. Ale w sypialniach już nie, bo akurat tam zrobili przyzwoicie, a poza tym mniej widać.

----------


## AGA NR 1

[/b]AskaK, ma*,

niestety, to często się zdarza. 
Sąsiad ma dokładnie taką samą sytuację - tynki gipsowe bardzo go rozczarowały. Będzie musiał kłaść jeszcze gładź gipsową - robota i koszty dodatkowo...

Ech, i tak to jest z tym budowaniem domu.
Człowiek nie jest w stanie przewidzieć wszystkiego.

Zawsze jakaś "wtopa" po drodze musi być.   
Ja też drugi dom budowałabym ZUPEŁNIE INACZEJ, hahahahaha !   

Głowa do góry.
 


*

----------


## AGA NR 1

Ooooo, sorki... 
nie chciałam pogrubiać czcionki.
Nie krzyczę na FORUM.
 :oops:

----------


## irreality

A ja mam wrażenie że wykonawcy wykończeniowi uwielbiają naciągać na te piękne "gładzie" marudząc klientowi "a patrz pan tutaj", "a tu jak krzywo", "a tu be"... mnie to wpienia bo za gładzie zaśpiewali prawie drugie tyle co za tynki. 

A marudzą na wszystko - a kąty krzywe, a płytki krzywe, a wypukłe, a wklęsłe, a tu się nie da, a to po co, a tynki nie schną, a jak okna otworzyć to przeciąg znowu itepe itede....

I dlatego nie będzie gładzi. Takiego wała.

Kiedyś były tynki CW z ręki rzucane i zacierane, obielone farbą emulsyjną i pomalowane i ludzie żyli i byli zadowoleni.

Teraz powierzchnie ścian może wydają się wielkie - ale jak nawstawiam mebli, nawieszam obrazków, firanek, zasłonek, półek i duperelek to ścian prawie nie widać będzie. Jak mi ktoś z gości przyjdzie z halogenem i będzie po ścianach świecić to pogonię i już  :wink: 

Na razie pomysł mam taki - farba podkładowa Śnieżka Grunt (malowana wałkiem) - fajnie kryje i zostawia równą powierzchnię. Tam gdzie tynk zatarty w drugą stronę - lekko przetrzeć siateczką i już.

Była próba na jednej ścianie i efekt mi się podoba. Nawet pod światło. Słoneczne. Bo halogenem po ścianach nie świecę na codzień.

I żadnych gładzi.

----------


## AGA NR 1

*Irreality*,
chyba masz sporo racji...
Może my wszyscy już trochę przesadzamy z tym perfekcjonizmem... ?
 :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> j.w.


To nie jest tak do końca, ja też chciałem ominąć gładzie, ale jak dokładnie się przyjrzałem swoim tynkom CW to nie wszędzie były one równe na tyle żeby można je pomalować tak żebym był z tego zadowolony. Najważniejsze jest moje samopoczucie w moim domu, to jest indywidualne podejście do estetyki i ogólno pojętym guście. Mi to po prostu się nie podobało więc zdecydowałem się na gładzie.

Funkcjonalność ściany i tak się nie zmienia, czy jest gładź czy jej nie ma. Temat dotyczy tylko naszej kieszeni, ale jak sobie pomyślałem, że co spojrzę na ten czy inny fragment ściany i sobie przypomnę, że mogłem to wygipsować  (a teraz to podwójne koszty), to nie pozostawiło to wątpliwości.

----------


## irreality

Zgadzam się. Najważniejsze żeby żeby się nam podobało. Gładzie można również zrobić przy okazji następnego malowania i też będzie dobrze.

----------


## AskaK

Cóż, Mąż uważa że nie jest najgorzej i darowałby sobie te gładzie... Faktem jest, że bardziej od nas narzeka na te tynki inny wykonawca, który być może będzie robił wykończeniówkę - z jednej strony może mieć rację, bo nie jeden tynk widział, z drugiej strony może liczyć na dodatkową fuchę, jeśli nas przekona że trzeba robić gładź.
Zrobimy poprawki i wtedy zobaczymy, jaki będzie efekt. Może rzeczywiście gruntowanie wystarczy... Dam znać na pewno, na czym stanęło i jaki jest efekt.  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

Z 9 lat temu jak kupowałem mieszkanie, pierwsze moje, w bloku - chciałem mieć tam wersal. Jak przypomnę sobie ile czasu poszło na rodzinny remont, żeby wszystko było idealnie równo, gładko itd. Jak pomyślę (i zobaczę) jak to teraz wygląda przy dwójce dzieci i częstym przestawianiu mebli.... tu uderzone krzesłem, tu sie coś stuknięte.... Remont oczywiście przywraca stan pierwotny, ale dziś stwierdzam, że nie jest to istotne, małe odchyły są dopuszczalne, nie zależy mi już na Wersalu....idealnie gładkiej powierzchni
W efekcie w budowanym domu zrobione już gipsowe, w miarę dobrze, były poprawki, ale o żadnych gładziach nie ma mowy.... suwmiarka nie będzie potrzebna.....

Wykonawca ma zrobić poprawki - a na jaki stan sie umówiliście? Jest to dokładnie w umowie jak gładkie są gładkie tynki?

Każdy kolejny wykonawca narzeka na poprzedniego, nie przejmowałbym się tym jeśli waszym zdaniem jest ok. Musi pomarudzić..

----------


## FlashBack

Mozesz sobie darowac te gladzie bo skonczy sie na "mizianiu" i stracie kasy na wykonanie. Wiadro farby gruntujacej walek i do przodu.

----------


## AskaK

> Wykonawca ma zrobić poprawki - a na jaki stan sie umówiliście? Jest to dokładnie w umowie jak gładkie są gładkie tynki?


Haha, oczywiście że takiego zapisu "jak gładkie są gładkie tynki" nie ma.  :Lol:  
Poprawki będą raczej symboliczne, tzn. tam gdzie im się chlapnęło już po otynkowaniu i są grudki, to zetrą. Tam, gdzie ściana jest ewidentnie chropowata i jest to wyraźnie odznaczający się placek, też przytrą. Tam, gdzie dziura w tynku - załatają. Nie liczę na to, że wygładzą mi całe ściany.

I chyba skłaniam się przy opcji "zostawić jak jest". Dziecko w drodze, w planach jeszcze drugie, więc po 2 latach będzie pełno stuknięć od wózka itp, to racja. Dwa, że obrazów i róznych dupereli też u nas trochę będzie na ścianach.
Chyba poproszę o dopieszczenie tylko na najbardziej reprezentacyjnych ścianach (hall, salon), a reszta może zostać.  :smile:

----------

> Hmm, czyli pozostaje nam robić gładzie..?
> Nie jestem zachwycona.
> Wzięlibyśmy cementowo-wapienne i byłby piękny piaseczek na ścianie i taniej, a tak to teraz musimy się pieprzyć z jakimiś gładziami jeszcze...


nie musicie robic gładzi 
ale jesli chcecie miec super - prima,  na ekstra gładko - to trzeba płacic ...

----------


## grunt_wysadzinowy

Ciekawy temat. Wkrótce będę miał robione tynki gipsowe. Wszyscy dookoła trąbią że nie obejdzie się bez gładzi na tynk. Tymczasem jak kupowałem obydwa moje mieszkania od dewelopera to nie wiedziałem że trzeba robić gładzie i nie zrobiłem. W pierwszym mieszkaniu mieszkałem 7 lat, w drugim już 4. Odebrane mieszkania miały pomalowane ściany, może farba wygładziła nierówności? Wątpie żeby deweloperzy kładli gładzie przed oddaniem, a może się myle?

Mam zamiar podejść do sprawy w ten sposób: na fragmencie tynku na przykład w garażu położe farbe podkładową i 2 warstwy farby docelowej i zobacze jak to będzie wyglądało. Argument że jak ktoś przyłoży halogen nocą do ściany to będzie widać nierówności nie trafia do mnie. Dom ma być do mieszkania a nie na pokaz.

Może producenci i wykonawcy gładzi wmawiają wszystkim dookoła że trzeba kłaść gładzie i interes się kręci?

----------


## grunt_wysadzinowy

No i nie obejdzie się bez gładzi. Miejscami tynk jest idealny a miejscami widać ziarnistą strukturę. Pewnie są ekipy które zrobiłyby tynk tak żeby nie trzeba było gładzić no ale ja na takich nie trafiłem zwłaszcza przy takim boomie budowlanym gdy fachowcy przebierają w ofertach. 

Postanowiłem zrobić gładzie samemu. Lekko ścieram wypukłości i nakładam cienką warstwę gładzi na równo.

----------

